# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 &amp; Email



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a brand new Lenovo desktop & had spent 1 hour on the phone w/ my ISP (Verizon) to try to set up my email via Windows Mail (NOT Windows Live) & they couldn't help me at all.

*3 questions:*

*1*) So it looks like signing onto Verizon to view my email is the only way to access my verizon email, correct? 

*2)* I have a Yahoo & Hotmail email, so I guess I'll have to make one of them my main email if I want, right?

*3)* Also, I had important emails back on my old desktop that I now have on a flash drive to put on this new computer, so will that still transfer over? As long as I can view them, I don't need to send/receive to/from them anymore, I guess.

Thanks a lot to those who can help! :smile:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 & Email*

there is absolutely no reason for not being able to get your email using windows mail. see the following settings.

High Speed Internet Customer Service - Verizon Email Account Settings | Verizon

1. nope - you can always setup yahoo or hotmail to receive emails from verizon by either forwarding or pop. 
2. not really unless all else fails
3. depending on how you saved them. you should be able to export them then import if you were using windows mail on your old computer. 

something for consideration...IMO, using windows mail or any other email client is old fashion or out of date. It is easier just to leave them online and access them that ways. There are several advantages

1. you can access them no matter what computer or device you are on
2. you do not have to worry about losing them if the harddrive crash
3. never have to worry about transfering them to a new computer.
4. if you forward them all to one account, the original account will always have a backup copy/ 

that is what I do. I have one main account where I forward all the emails from my other email accounts to so there is only one login. I created folders for each email account and have a rule to redirect to the proper folder for the email account.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8.1 & Email*

Thank you very much. I still don't see the Windows Mail option on the link you posted, but all day today, I've just been going to the Verizon site itself to see my emails.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 & Email*

whether or not there is a windows mail example, the settings will be the same - just in a different location within the program


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1 & Email*

Try Thunderbird from Mozilla ... I'm using it with Windows 8.1, and it works just fine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 & Email*

Setting up and updating your Verizon Online email with Vista™ Windows Mail | FiOS Internet | Residential Support | Verizon
This is for Vista, but will be the same in Windows 8.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8.1 & Email*

When I was on the phone w/ my ISP for 45 min & he couldn't figure out why, he told me to call Microsoft directly. the Microsoft lady said there's no way to set up the mail I want in Windows 8.1...period. 

My ISP guy & I did what you posted spunk.funk.

Thanks anyway guys.


----------

